# Heat transfer paper sealing on t-shirts



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys!
This has been discussed here already.but with not much of shared experience or opinions.. So I decided to bring that back on the table.. Apologies if I missed some treat somewhere with the full info. Please refer it to me if it is like that..
I decided after the lots of controversy information about heat transfer paper aplication from members here of (JPSS & Opaquie 3G) to try myself and seal transfer to the t-shirt with Crylon spray... So last night I did 2 white tees with JPSS(pics below)
And one I sprayed with the clear spray and the other no...Will be washing it from today several times and post result here for your opinions.
The aplication process went as follow:
Preheat the press to 200 C' for the first t-shirt I pre-heated the bottom platten for few seconds, then put the t-shirt, pass it with roller to collect dust and rubbish from it, pre-heated it for 10 sec, put the design,cover with backing paper ,press for 30 sec firm-heavy pressure ,pealed hot,gave it good strech all directions,then for the sprayed one I did sprayed with the clear spray-just not to much to get wet but tried to cover whole design and re-pressed it in a minite after with same temperatur,pressure and time...
Came very good.. For the other same think I did just without the spraying story.. And yes I streched them as well after the second press.... So let the washing test begin! Will be posting daily pics here...
One question for I have as well- I will be buying clear plastisol transfers and will try to seal it with them .. So same process but for the second press will put the plastisol ob the top of the design and press it with it... Any ideas? Did someone have a good results via that way of sealing?
I will agree that many of you guys will say that I dont need to do that when I use JPSS,heat press,pigment inks,right aplication form.. Etc. But I just want to be extra precaution and make sure will not have returning costumers.. As I am newbie and just did some vinyl transfers and this Is first heat transfer I will do.. But live in small town and once someone complain that the t-shirt look **** after the first.. Or few washes I am done worh the business.. Got my point right? And yes guys this what I can afford to do as I have no cash for DTG printer or buying plastisols transfer to stock.. Have to bring them from abroad... And I personally would like to do the job myself and be able to print whatever I see-like.. So I presume same as many of you,right? ;-)
Ok that is from me.. Will be appreciated a lot your opinions and advices!
Thanks a lot!
Kalin

PS : first pic is with the clear spray second without... No difference on hand or look.. Maaay be very slide more hand on the sprayed one... But will see after the washes...

So something is wrong either with my internet connection or mobile.. Cannot upload the pics but will try later from home and actually they look identical so more interesting will be after the wash tests,then for sure will be uploading it...thanks again...


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Still cannot upload the pics..... What ia wrong dont know.......anyway .. No difference from both colorwise (sprayed vs. non sprayed) after 3 washings in washing machine-30C' color look a bit dull but still good looking for me...no cracking,no peelings... Just was thinking as thise t-shirts are FOTL Valueweight-not too thick might be better idea to use heavier cottom for better ink adhering?!


----------

